# Table saw sled size



## Danny CPTS (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm new to woodworking and in the process of building a table saw sled. I am trying to find out what size sled would be ideal for my table. Do you make it the same size as your table or 3/4 the size or even half the size of my table saw table? Any help or suggestions would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a good question.....I've been unable to decide on a size for almost 10 years now.....which is why about every month or two I say, I should really build a sled. I think from the ones Ive used and looked at I'm closing in on 24x24....


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What size work do you work with the most. There is no law that says you can only have one table saw sled.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I built mine fairly large because I really needed the capacity of a sliding miter saw and it wasn't in the budget.
Since then I've acquired one but the sled still comes in handy on occasion.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

It depends on what you're building. I rarely cross cut anything wider than 24", so that is how deep my sled is. For length, I wanted it to use both miter slots so I made it at least that wide and decided I wanted More Overhang to the left so I can have a long rear fence for stop blocks and such. I guess mine is about 24" x 30".


----------



## Danny CPTS (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, as I'm new to woodworking I'm only working with small pieces at the moment. I've decided to go with a smallish one for now and once I gain more experience I'll make a larger one to suit my needs.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> What size work do you work with the most. There is no law that says you can only have one table saw sled.


This was also my first thought. There is no one size fits all sled. You make a sled(s) to fit the type of work you do or think you are going to do.

It can also have various features, such as a moveable fence to handle angle cuts.

I have a simple home made sled for simple cross cuts. I have a heavy and cumbersome Rockler sled that has angle cut capability, built in hold down, etc. 

George

George


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I recently made one that will cut 24" and has a width of 30". My only regret us that I didn't make it wider which would have made it symmetrical. As far as sled material, try to use 1/2". I had some 1/2" melamine left over from another project. It slides real nice. If your like me you'll be removing it to do other things often and the extra weight plus extra 1/4" saw blade height makes a difference in work flow.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I prefer to size the tool to the job so have never had a lot of "one size fits all". To my mind a sled for cross cutting 2 X 4's is a different animal than a sled for cutting panels. Same goes for 90 degree cuts verses angle cuts. I like the 90 and 45's locked in.


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just got finished building my sled, it is 36" wide by 24" deep rides on 2 rails slots having this size I have room to cut longer boards and for a stop block for repetitive cuts of same length, made it out of 3/4 MDF and used poplar rails cut to the TS miter slots


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is a writeup I made for a friend that outlined what I made. It also has some lessons learned

http://www.ianscofield.com/crosscut%20sled%20writeup.pdf


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

My question is where do you buy that plywood? Best I can get without driving an hour is 5 ply.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

peridigm said:


> My question is where do you buy that plywood? Best I can get without driving an hour is 5 ply.


Here in WA I go to either Crosscut Hardwoods or Compton. Both have a selection of baltic birch plywood in multiple thicknesses. If you're close to a woodcraft, they also sell baltic birch....albeit for ridiculous prices.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*table saw sled*

I may sound dumd but what is a table saw sled? gmcooter


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A better way to cross cut on a table saw.


----------

